
A year after 20k Googlers walked off the job, they’re madder than ever - claudeganon
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/11/1/20942234/google-walkout-one-year-anniversary-unionization-organizing-tech-activism-we-wont-built-it
======
situational87
This is a pretty long article that just states Googlers are talking about a
lot of things while actually doing nothing.

This is basically the "thoughts and prayers" equivalent for the tech world.

------
nabla9
Heh. Big Companies have always had these BS slogans from values, community,
"we are all big family", workers are our most important resource, we listen,
and nobody was supposed to take them seriously.

Apparently leadership in Google thought these ideas are genuinely good and
created way for the workers to organize and talk freely. They created
microsociety with politics outside the company organization and now they are
trying to walk it back.

------
briandear
If they are so unhappy, why don’t they quit? It isn’t like they don’t have
other companies hungry for their skills. I’m not defending Google since I
don’t know enough of what’s going on, but if people are that unhappy, then
quit. If Google starts to struggle to find workers and they are seeing an
exodus, then naturally they’d have to correct course. That’s how markets work.

It feels sometimes like Google is a kindergarten for grown ups and now is the
part of the day when the kids threaten to hold their breath until they get
what they want.

~~~
journalctl
Except this has adequately changed labor policies exactly zero times ever.
When large companies can exploit labor (by being the ones with all of the
money and power), it doesn’t matter how many people quit. Why haven’t the
masses left Walmart? Because people need jobs to survive, and realistically
some people have no better options.

The “free” market for labor isn’t. I recommend reading up about the labor
movement in the US at the turn of the 20th century and onward. You might be
surprised by a few things, including what it does and doesn’t take to get your
employer to change their behavior.

~~~
Cederfjard
If you’re an engineer working for Google, I’m certain that there are more
options available to you than to the average Walmart worker. That’s something
the grandparent comment addressed.

~~~
busterarm
What says they're all engineers?

